# Meat Smoker's Manifesto



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If you are serious about BBQ and you haven't read Aaron Franklin's book you really should.

I finished it last week and decided to try a brisket using his techniques adapted for my cooker. He uses offsets he builds himself, and I have a smokin tex electric and a couple of eggs. I decided to use the smokin Tex for this cook.

No no one has ever walked away from my brisket, but the result today was over the top. What I did different...

- trimmed the brisket using his method (I used a choice grade brisket)
- equal parts salt and pepper for the rub. That's it.
- cooked it at 250 versus 225.
- waited until it broke through the stall before wrapping. It stalled at 167. I wrapped at 171. I used to wrap at 165.
- wrapped in butcher paper instead of foil.
- took it off at 192 using his "feel method" for doneness
- let it rest until the internal temp was 140 before carving.
- used hid carving method.

The flat was moist and tender, and the point absolutely melted in your mouth. It had great bark. No sauce was needed. 12 people wiped out a 12 lb brisket.

The smokin Tex has a max temp of 250. Franklin recommends 275. Im going to try the next on on the BGE at 275.

I've been smoking meat with no complaints for 30 years, but that book taught me some new stuff. It's also a really interesting read. He's an interesting dude.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I read an article about him recently where he talked about that book. He is sharing much of what he's learned over the years and the end product speaks for itself. I grew up in central Texas and developed a love for that style of BBQ. Yea, just salt and pepper and let the meat quality and cooking technique speak for itself. No complicated dry rubs, no brining, no basting, no 'secret ingredient' BS. 

I went to his place one Saturday morning. Got there at 9:00am, which was too late, to get in line. They open at 11am. By 9am the line was already stretched far around the block. By 10am, a person who works for Franklin was walking around and talking with people in line. When he got to us, he says that he's sorry but from where we were standing in line, we would probably reach the counter by ~1:30pm and the brisket will be sold out. He didn't want people to wait and then be disappointed. Straight up talk and we appreciated it. So we followed some locals to a competitor who allegedly learned his craft from Aaron Franklin. We get there at 10:15am for their 11am opening....and there was also a line but not as long. The brisket was incredible and I can imagine that Franklin's is even better. 

I don't have a smoker but I am still going to buy his books. The man is a BBQ legend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I just ordered the book. Look forward to reading it. I am always looking to improve my BBQ.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I got it for Father's Day last year. I haven't read a book in years and finished this one in 2 days. You have to try his bean and sauce recipes. They are great additions to the meat he teaches you to smoke.

I follow his directions to the T and have never been disappointed. Had a great smoke for 4th of July and was overwhelmed by the compliments I received.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

I attended Camp Brisket this year in January at Texas A&M . There were 5 Texas Pitmasters there to "tell their story" during a forum that was set up . Don't get me wrong, all Pitmasters were very helpful and continued to answer all questions thought the weekend , but Aaron Franklin went out of his way and keep a conversation going especially to all us campers. 

Gottagofishing , you are totally correct with all that you are doing except one important step. USE U.S.D.A. PRIME , period. For 3 days we ate brisket breakfast, lunch, and dinner and "Prime" rated #1 in every taste test.

Good luck to all that take the time to read what Gottagofishing is saying , it's true.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I looked for a prime, but couldn't find one on short notice. The guy that runs the meat market for HEB in Texas City gave me his cell phone. He said with a day's notice he can get me USDA Prime or Waygu. 

As well as the choice brisket worked out, I'm looking forward to getting a prime brisket.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prime still beats the Waygu in our taste test's ......Same thing with me and my HEB here in Cypress area , I have his cell # to text for anything. It's still nice to have people care about their customers and go beyond !!

Keep on Smoking guys !


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, you just convinced me to do a brisket this weekend. I do have the book, just haven't looked at it much. Brisket is one cut I haven't really mastered yet. I'll be smoking it on a 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain. I think I'll do a couple of chunks of each,,Oak, Hickory, & Apple along with the charcoal.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

scwine said:


> Well, you just convinced me to do a brisket this weekend. I do have the book, just haven't looked at it much. Brisket is one cut I haven't really mastered yet. I'll be smoking it on a 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain. I think I'll do a couple of chunks of each,,Oak, Hickory, & Apple along with the charcoal.


Ha! Do yourself a favor and read the book first. :brew:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Got my book on Friday. Spent a lot of time reading over the weekend. I now know the chemical make up of smoke. He does a very good job of explaining things in terms you can understand. Still in the wood smoke fire section. I really enjoying reading this book.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Gottagofishin said:


> If you are serious about BBQ and you haven't read Aaron Franklin's book you really should.
> 
> I finished it last week and decided to try a brisket using his techniques adapted for my cooker. He uses offsets he builds himself, and I have a smokin tex electric and a couple of eggs. I decided to use the smokin Tex for this cook.
> 
> ...


How long did you cook?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> How long did you cook?


The one I mentioned above went for a little over 13 hours.

The one I did this weekend at 275 on the BGE only took 10 hours.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

So which was better?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

His book is a definite read and reread. After watching his TV series and reading the book, I realized how much I didn't know about BBQ. His rib rub and recipe is awesome, follow it for super ribs.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> So which was better?


I don't really know. Probably the two best briskets Ive ever cooked.

Franklin will tell you no two briskets cook the same. It's done when it's done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I always figured that ol' jc wrote that book.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I always figured that ol' jc wrote that book.


Nope, that would be The Sausage Smoker's Manifesto


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gottagofishin said:


> I don't really know. Probably the two best briskets Ive ever cooked.
> 
> Franklin will tell you no two briskets cook the same. It's done when it's done.


I cooked 2 briskets side by side this past weekend on my UDS. Seasoned the same, wrapped at same time, weighed the same, and cooked for the same length. One was definitely better than the other.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or practiced the method of choosing your brisket according to the side of the cattle that it came from? Talking about a left hand or right hand brisket. Supposedly the left hand brisket is more tender and better tasting than the right hand because it comes from the left side of the cattle nearest the heart. You use the palm of your hand to determine left or right.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The more I read this book the more I'm going to have to change my whole procedure of smoking. Dang.
I'm now in the meat section and found out I'm using the "crappy stuff". lol..


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I enjoyed the book. I usually cook mine between 250-275 on the BGE. My experience is taking it off at the right time by feel and temperature is key and not going by some time schedule. Usually the internal temperature is in the high 190's or up to about 203. I wrap it and let it rest for a long time like he does. I've had good luck with Choice or Prime, Select not as much. But I trim mine like Franklin does and its hard to beat salt and pepper as a rub, but I've tried a few variations. 

I personally don't wrap mine during the cook. Aaron Franklin did a video of three briskets cooked side by side on the same offset, one he wrapped at a certain point with foil, one with his butcher paper, and one left unwrapped. They all came out good according to him and the guy with him. Different flavor profiles, but still good. The Big Green Egg doesn't tend to get too much smoke on the meat as wood isn't being constantly being added to it. My experience with the Egg is it takes a little work to set up the fire at the start to get the right amount of smoke.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Has anyone heard of or practiced the method of choosing your brisket according to the side of the cattle that it came from? Talking about a left hand or right hand brisket. Supposedly the left hand brisket is more tender and better tasting than the right hand because it comes from the left side of the cattle nearest the heart. You use the palm of your hand to determine left or right.


Hail no....that is just way too complicated for this backyard cook. If you are trying to win a contest maybe, not me though. Heck sometimes I don't even know my own left or right, much less a cow's!:rotfl::cheers:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

To tell you the truth I haven't used this method either. I know about it but never think of it when buying the "crappy stuff".
I'm curious to see if Franklin has it in his book. Haven't got that far yet.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> The more I read this book the more I'm going to have to change my whole procedure of smoking. Dang.
> I'm now in the meat section and found out I'm using the "crappy stuff". lol..


It will change your life. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> To tell you the truth I haven't used this method either. I know about it but never think of it when buying the "crappy stuff".
> I'm curious to see if Franklin has it in his book. Haven't got that far yet.


He says the left or right thing doesn't make any difference as far as he can tell.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, I just got to that part. Now I have to find a place with choice or prime briskets. And not frozen. This book is really good reading.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I realize fresh is always best, but for backyard cooks I have no problems with a frozen brisket. I stock up when they are on sale. Got 4 in the freezer right now.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Yep, I just got to that part. Now I have to find a place with choice or prime briskets. And not frozen. This book is really good reading.


HEB has Prime and their All Natural Certified Angus brisket is Choice. I like the Choice better than their prime.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> HEB has Prime and their All Natural Certified Angus brisket is Choice. I like the Choice better than their prime.


Thanks for that info, just cut out a lot of my research.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Costco here in Central Texas sells prime brisket. It is usually within 50-75 cents a pound of what HEB wants for their shoe leather, at least around here. I switched over after reading the same Franklin book, and have never looked back.

My briskets are always solid!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have never had an HEB brisket come out like shoe leather, except back in my earlier days, and that was operator error.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Talked to the butcher at the HEB near me. He says the briskets they carry are the select.(crappy stuff). He told me to go to one of the large HEB and ask for a prime or choice, otherwise you are buying select.
I live near B&W Meat Market on N. Shepherd, gonna stop in there and check out the prices of their prime and choice briskets.
I'm ready to put Franklins book to the test.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> Talked to the butcher at the HEB near me. He says the briskets they carry are the select.(crappy stuff). He told me to go to one of the large HEB and ask for a prime or choice, otherwise you are buying select.
> I live near B&W Meat Market on N. Shepherd, gonna stop in there and check out the prices of their prime and choice briskets.
> I'm ready to put Franklins book to the test.


Choice and Prime Briskets are marked on the package at any store, 
HEB or otherwise, where I've been. Choice is blue, Prime is red, Select is black.

The Lake Jackson HEB will almost always have all three with the Selects outnumbering the others by a large margin. I like to compare them to see if I can tell the difference without looking on the package to see what they are. I can spot the selects, but can't tell a Prime from a choice.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I did find some choice grade briskets at Wal-Mart Sunday. And at a very good price. True the package is marked. Now that I know what to look for will make it a lot easier to shop.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> I did find some choice grade briskets at Wal-Mart Sunday. And at a very good price. True the package is marked. Now that I know what to look for will make it a lot easier to shop.


HEB on Buffalo Speedway usually has Prime briskets. You can also get them at Costco.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> Well, you just convinced me to do a brisket this weekend. I do have the book, just haven't looked at it much. Brisket is one cut I haven't really mastered yet. I'll be smoking it on a 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain. I think I'll do a couple of chunks of each,,Oak, Hickory, & Apple along with the charcoal.


Well, I did a prime grade brisket I picked up at Granzins.

*Good news*: It turned out absolutely perfect. When the internal temp hit about 195-200 I then checked using the temp probe till it felt like going through warm butter. Took it off the grill, wrapped, and sat for 2.5 hours. Started slicing and handing out samples, everyone loved it. Like a good host, I always let everyone eat first.

*Bad news*: When I finally decided to eat, there was none left.

I'll be doing another when I don't have so many people over watching football.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well now that I know what to look for, I have found that Kroger does carry Choice grade briskets. Walmart also.
Now I will go to my HEB and see what they have in the meat case.
Gonna cook 2 briskets and 2 slabs of ribs this weekend using Franklin's method and wrapping them in butcher paper instead of foil.
Got my smoker modified per the website dimensions and will see how it turns out.


----------

